# Please help with print to a HP Officejet 6600 wireless



## bsm2th (Nov 8, 2015)

Things worked fine in the past under Windows 7. Even was OK with Windows 10 at first.
The computer got slow and when I tried a recovery with files intact, nothing was fixed, Then I tried a reformat and recovery, which also helped nothing. Printing and scanning used to work, but failed somewhere during these recoveries. I removed my printer driver and tried to reinstall it. The installation fails near the end with an error 1722. Now I have a laptop that can't print, and without installation media, I don't know what else to do.
I looked at the HP website and tried all their fixes with no results. The PC is also using the swapfile a lot. From my research, it looks like the spooler is trying to do ??? and using all available cpu time. I set it to keep restarting(used to stop after it crashed twice). Now I'm not sure if it's hung or a RPC problem. Please help. Not sure what else to try(except back to Windows 7)


Thanks
Bob


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

You should remove your email address asap. 
What exact driver are you installing? For Win10 it's typically best to use the in box driver only. 
If you go into Device Manager, are the following showing up: _Print Queues, Printers; WSD Print Provider_?


----------



## bsm2th (Nov 8, 2015)

I was trying the HP driver which they said was OK with Windows 10.. Problems with HP drivers wouldn't surprise me. Had trouble for many years. WSD Print Provider has one item - 'HP983F3 (HP OfficeJet 6600)'. In the properties of that item, General thinks it's working OK, but in Events, it there are items saying 'Device Installed (wsdprint.inf)', 'Device Started (WSDPrintdevice)', 'Device configured (wsdprint.inf)', and 'Device install requested'. The first three were successful, but the last had an event saying that PrintService requires further installation.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I would try the in box driver, if I remember correct the only available driver was from 2013 for Win8.
Also check to see if you can reach the HP web server, if you go back into Properties and under the General tab you should see the location with the IP. 
For example, mine shows _http://192.168.1.3:3910_, I just open a browser and in the URL type 192.168.1.3 which takes me the HP web server interface. Lets make sure this is not a network problem verses a driver.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a problem with a Brother.
This may be irrelevant, but.

I tried every available trick to get the printer to work. I coud not even get it to appear in the "Devices and Printers" window

By chance, I wanted to print *.doc, using another installed printer. I saw, in the drop down list, that the Brother was listed - extraordinary!!. So I chose it as my print device. Windows 10 popped up, saying it needed to download and install extra drivers. It did so, and the printer was suddenly available, throughout the OS.


----------



## bsm2th (Nov 8, 2015)

Using the web address of the printer in Chrome worked fine. Can't find the in-box driver, and the current choice from HP is what I was trying originally, so enough of HP. I went into the printer properties and uninstalled the driver so it wouldn't keep trying to force-feed it to me every time I tried to reinstall the printer. A new install gave me microsoft drivers and no errors in the event section. Now I have a supposedly working printer. Only problem now, is that when printing from an app, the printer isn't listed..

For the other reply, I wish I had another printer installed. :<


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

If you into Settings → Devices → Printer & scanners, does the HP printer show up?
If no, try using the “Add a printer” to see if it picks it up.


----------



## bsm2th (Nov 8, 2015)

It is there as a HP983F3 (HP OfficeJet 6600), but it says the driver is unavailable. The scanner is also there, and will probably work once I get back to where the printer is.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

You can try the following:
Go into Device Manager → Under Printers right click on the printer and select "Update Driver Software"
Now select the following:_ Browse my computer for driver software → Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer →_ Uncheck next to_: Show compatible hardware → Under Manufacturer select HP → Under printers scroll down to "HP Officejet 6600 Class Driver and click on it._ Click next and follow the prompts.

Not sure if you have tried this driver or not, but it's worth a shot.


----------

